# CLOSED - CONGRATULATIONS LA__BOMBSHELL!! Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC



## Juneplum (Dec 11, 2007)

*THE WINNER IS LA__BOMBSHELL* *with her answers : Puppy Love, Snake Eyes and Kool Kat!
*


*
CONGRATULATIONS!!!*











*MAC for BATHING APE would have counted towards the answer also*






The prize for today's contest is *VIVA MAC!*

*
Viva Glamourous: Warm Lips 
Curiositease: 5 Warm Lipglass / Lustreglass
Royal Assets: Warm Eyes
*


A random winner will be chosen from the correct emailed entries.

 Please remember the rules - only *one* entry per member per day!


And, if you haven't already, be sure to buy your raffle tickets for the Barbie raffle. Remember, with your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## theend (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Yay! This is the first contest I've been online for that's international too


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

hmm, does the name count if its spelled wrong too? ...


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

ahh thats an awesome prize!!!!...i sent my answer woohoo


----------



## Hilly (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Gosh this looks like some awesome stuff!!! Great job Specktra!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

good luck everybody!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

wow! ends at 10 AM!


----------



## TheStranger1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Yay!! I've made it!

And what a great prize!


----------



## cmac (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Good Luck Everyone...


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Good luck everyone


----------



## soco210 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

I'm waiting to mail this one in, I keep thinking I'm sending in to fast.  This is such an awesome awesome prize!!!!


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

YAHOO!!!  Great prize!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittiegothgirl* 

 
_hmm, does the name count if its spelled wrong too? ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thats what i want to know as well


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_thats what i want to know as well_

 
hihi ^^ so you probably stumbled upon the same one as me


----------



## Dani (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Seriously, the Specktra staff has really outdone themselves for the holidays.  Thanks so much for putting all this together, it's been so much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol and I rushed to send this one in cause I saw 10 am, then I saw it was 10 am tomorrow -_-.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

That was easier. Thanks Specktra!


----------



## toxik (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

first time i made it and sent in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and its international + super nice prizes!!! 

thanks Specktra for spending the time and effort to make everyone enjoy this festive season! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Merry Xmas everyone! and good luck!


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

I love these contests


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

wow. thank *YOU* guys for helping to make Specktra what it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we are *SO* glad you guys are having fun and enjoying the contests!!!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Oooo what a nice prize!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Good luck everyone!! I can't wait to see who wins it


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

*Crossin' ma fingers!!*


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Good look to everyone, but  I really hope I win so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ty specktra for doing this. This is the only one I got to do so far. I have a little boy and I don't ever have time to do anything. It's hard to go pee so lol.


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

totally amazing prize yaaaaaay


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

wow those prizes are awesome!!! good luck to all


----------



## lainz (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

omg im so glad i woke up early today!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

These prizes are so nice, I sent mine in! Good luck everyone!


----------



## n_c (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Wow awesome prize...good luck!


----------



## 121784 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*












good luck everyone!   :O)


----------



## smilebacklovely (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

yay i got it in time! woo good luck everyone. awesome prizes!


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

very cool prize


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

I love these contests!!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## FK79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Woo hoo sent. Good luck everyone


----------



## danabird (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

i found 4! i don't know what to do


----------



## bearscanfly (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Yay, my first time entering (and now my first specktra post!)...exciting!

what an awesome prize!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

That's a great prize! Good luck girls


----------



## Joyness (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Oh wow! I would sooooo love to win this one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the AMAZING giveaways!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

so instead of studying and doing homework for my pre-cal exam that's in 4 hours.. i'm sitting here trying to figure this out. lol.. i think i've officially given up! good luck everyone!! and thank you specktra for all these fabulous gifts!

EDIT:: sent!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

I really want to enter, MAC is so unaffordable in Spain! But I'm confused because one collection name I know of is spelled different, so I don't know if that'll count


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *danabird* 

 
_i found 4! i don't know what to do_

 
Me too... I sent them all in.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

just sent mine in


----------



## lieeskiets (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

gooooooood luck!


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *danabird* 

 
_i found 4! i don't know what to do_

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only sent in 3 though.. I hope I picked the right 3!

Good luck everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and me! (haha)


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Sent


----------



## redambition (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

good luck everyone


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

There really are only three. : )

Good luck!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Already jealous of whoever wins!  Sweet prizes once again!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

ooooh yay! i sent mine in!  
good luck everyone~

thanks again specktra~


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

good luck everyone!


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Yeah, I also picked 3 of the 4 that I found... I hope I guessed right, I hope I win!  This is an awesome prize.... thanks for putting this together, it's so exciting


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

are collections the same as like color stories???

like the mc queen and metalX or whatever???


----------



## soco210 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_are collections the same as like color stories???

like the mc queen and metalX or whatever???_

 

yup


----------



## ScaryCherrie (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

These contests are so much fun! It's just satisfying knowing that I got the answers right even if I don't win.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

I love how Specktra has this givaway but its kinda hard for the ones that dont know much about mac information for entries


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

good luck!


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Thanks again to everyone at Specktra who makes awesome things like this possible. You all ROCK! Oh, and my username is my email addy. I hope that's okay.


----------



## winterwonder (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

I looked over and over and over again and for the life of me I can not find a 4th that would qualify! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish it were time to see the answer now!!


----------



## slowhoney (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Whoa, awesome prizes. I hope my submission went through okay!


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Goodluck everyone!! This is such an awesome prize!


----------



## Holly (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Awesome prize! Good luck all


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Good luck all! =)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

I'm glad I'm not the only one that found 4 instead of 3. I only sent in 3 let's just hope that I got it right and that my name is picked lol. Good luck everyone..I can't wait to find out!

This is like, the greatest giveaway of all.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

G Luck everyone! =)

I hope I have the answers right. 
You can't trust google nowadays haha


----------



## ln_marie_d (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

I found four too but I just sent the first three, hope that's ok


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

This is a fun contest, Good Luck to everyone


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

sent mine!!

good luck everyone!!


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

I counted a fourth myself, but I entered with only three. 

My suggestion, since so many of us seem to be finding what could be considered a fourth, is that once the winner is chosen, could either the winner or a mod post with the three they were looking for?


----------



## user79 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-11-07  - Viva MAC*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soco210* 

 
_I'm waiting to mail this one in, I keep thinking I'm sending in to fast.  This is such an awesome awesome prize!!!!_

 
It really does not matter if you send them in fast or slow. The draw of who wins is completely random.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Firebabe* 

 
_I love how Specktra has this givaway but its kinda hard for the ones that dont know much about mac information for entries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sorry, but the information for this contest is easily found out on this very site! I didn't know the answer either but I was curious so I found out myself. It's really not that hard.


----------

